# Fish count



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

How many species of fish in Utah have you caught and what was the most memorable?


For me, catching my 3 pound brown trout at Deer Creek was an awesome experience. I had to cast over the melting ice and used a spinner to catch it. I've only caught about 5 species including 3 different trout kinds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After fishing Utah for over 60 years it would be easier to come up with what ones that I haven't caught. 

My most memorable one would have to be a rainbow that me and my dad caught together at Deer Creek when I was just 5. I remember fighting it with my dad telling me what to do when all of a sudden the pole was ripped out of my hands and was gone. My dad tried to snag the line using his pole but came up empty. Then a week later while fishing in the same spot my dad caught a rainbow that had a line attached to it. He pulled it in and found my pole attached to it. As the story was told to me it was around 8lbs

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

27... ish.

10 lb rainbow.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I obviously have a long way to go to catch up lol. I want to go after some kokes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

elkunited said:


> I obviously have a long way to go to catch up lol. I want to go after some kokes.


You better hurry. They are protected from 9/10 to 11/30 in all the states waters

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mid-teens. 

Most memorable is a 9” cutthroat - my first ever fish from a fly rod. Sometimes I wish that little fish would’ve never touched my fly ... I blame my addiction to fly fishing entirely on that little fish!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

16 I think. My most memorable was probably the 9lb largemouth I caught from shore at sand hollow 8 years ago or the 15" inch crappie I caught at quail creek in October 10 years ago fishing for trout with a giant Milwaukee spoon. I didn't know what I had on the hook but I could tell it wasn't a trout. That was my first and only crappie I have caught lol.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I have no idea how on earth I could answer either question.


I guess the best answer I can give is this:

"It got off...

....it got back on again!!"


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Do sunfish and goldfish count? If so 24, most memorable would be that horrendously ugly bald carp out of Yuba.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

ns450f said:


> 16 I think. My most memorable was probably the 9lb largemouth I caught from shore at sand hollow 8 years ago or the 15" inch crappie I caught at quail creek in October 10 years ago fishing for trout with a giant Milwaukee spoon. I didn't know what I had on the hook but I could tell it wasn't a trout. That was my first and only crappie I have caught lol.


A 15 inch black crappie is no slouch anywhere. I love catching and eating crappie.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

10ish...not enough as I need to start fishing our warmer waters.

Best memory was catching a 22" cutthroat on a 8 mile hike in the Uintas. Caught it on a tenkara rod. Packed it on snow and hiked it out; some how the only thing we had to cook it with was saffron and lemon, poor us. My wife still loves talking about that day.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

This 25" cutt in the spring of 18 at panguitch was also quite memorable. Alright I will admit it, I just want to show off....


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

ns450f said:


> This 25" cutt in the spring of 18 at panguitch was also quite memorable. Alright I will admit it, I just want to show off....


Nice catch! What a meaty!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know if I could even list all the fish species in Utah.

But, species I know if that are on my bucket list still: Greyling, Golden Trout, Crappie, Muskie, Pike and Lake Trout. I've never tried for any of these yet. I kindof shelved the bucket list when I discovered Kokanee 


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Only counts if caught in Utah? Okay, here is the best I can do from looking at a list of fish species in Utah. I have caught others on the list that are present in Utah, but were caught out of state so not included here. 

grayling
black crappie
mountain whitefish 
bonneville cisco 
bluegill
green sunfish 
channel catfish 
bullhead 
carp 
kokane salmon
smallmouth bass 
largemouth bass 
white bass 
wiper 
mottled sculpin 
Utah sucker
chub
yellow perch 
tiger muskie 
rainbow trout
brook trout
splake 
brown trout 
tiger trout 
bear lake cutthroat
bonneville cutthroat 
colorado river cutthroat 
yellowstone cutthroat 

So is that 28? I have not kept track of this, so I could have caught others that I don't remember. Fun exercise, and it brought some fishing memories back that were in the dark corners of my brain!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We need to organize a expedition and head down to Pruess Lake and catch some Sacramento Perch. 

I have been there a few times but never fished that pond, just chased geese.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Vanilla, way to go on the sculpin.
I have a sculpin on my ‘caught’ list also.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

shaner said:


> Vanilla, way to go on the sculpin.
> I have a sculpin on my 'caught' list also.


Ha! It certainly wasn't on purpose. But it was fun to see. I threw a meaty sculpin pattern on after that and did not have any luck that day with it.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Quite the list Vanilla. I feel like a minnow in comparison.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I know I said I couldn't do this earlier, but 'Nilla has me convinced. The original question did not mention methods....so I'm counting using all methods! (using the Fishes of Utah list published by the UDWR).

Grayling
Bullhead (black / yellow)
Crappie
Bluegill
Bonneville cutthroat
CR cutthroat
Yellowstone cutthroat
Bear Lake / River cutthroat
Brook trout
Brown trout
Rainbow trout
Tiger trout
Brownbow trout
Brake trout
Channel catfish
Carp
Gizzard shad
Golden shiner
Green sunfish
June sucker
Lake trout
LMB
SMB
Mottled sculpin
Mountain sucker
Mountain whitefish
Northern pike
Redside shiner
Kokanee
Splake
Striped bass
Threadfin shad
Tiger muskie
Utah chub
Utah sucker
Walleye
White bass
Wiper
Yellow perch

There is one more, but I honestly don't remember which one it was. One of the Colorador River native species (Razorback sucker or Flannelmouth sucker?). Picked from a net on Lake Powell from Blue Notch.
I could probably add a few more minnows (leatherside, fathead, least....who knows...).


But, the most memorable? It's the same as my original reply. It got back on again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

WTH is a "Brake" trout? Brown / Lake trout?


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> WTH is a "Brake" trout? Brown / Lake trout?
> 
> -DallanC


did you already Google it? Mill Meadow was stocked with both brownbows and brake trout (tiger trout, splake, and rainbows too)back in the early 90's. This was when Whirling disease was a hot topic. The fish were all used to see which of them might be suitable for WD infested waters.

A brake trout is a female brown trout x male lake trout.

Interesting note: while brownbows experienced very good growth rates (better than splake, brake, and tiger trout), 95% of the brownbows sampled had cataracts in their eyes.

*Brake*









*Rainbow, brownbow, splake*









Notice the cataract in the brownbow.

Good info on Utah's Frankenfish experiment can be found here: http://digitallibrary.utah.gov/awweb/awarchive?type=file&item=14480


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve caught cuttbows in Utah. But I guess I didn’t include them as they weren’t listed on the fish species.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I'll try. I'm a little weak on my frankenfish, but have a decent list otherwise. This is for Utah and nearby drainages. Rod and reel only.

White bass
Channel catfish 
Black bullhead
Bluegill
Black crappie
Yellow perch
Green sunfish
Pumpkinseed
Utah sucker
Utah chub
Walleye
Carp
Largemouth bass
Smallmouth bass
Rainbow trout
Albino rainbow trout
Brown trout
Brook trout
Yellowstone cutthroat
Bonneville cutthroat
Colorado river cutthroat
Bear Lake/River cutthroat
Splake
Tiger trout
Mountain whitefish
Bonneville cisco 
Grayling
Golden trout
Mottled sculpin
Striped bass
Redside shiner
Lake trout
Kokanee


I might have missed a couple.


----------

